# From then on, Heroin was for the poor people!



## retread (Aug 16, 2009)

I just became the proud owner of a GOSB big block, an early birthday present from my bride< and seasoned it last weekend (as well as joining this site!)>.  She was away last night planning, to return late this afternoon.  Anyway, I decided to give the unit a try.  The "tale grew in the telling" as Tolkein said and I wound up at Whole Foods last night, getting a free range chicken (~4.5 lbs), japs, and fresh veggies....

I had never tried anything other than pork butt, for pulled pork, on my Masterbuilt bullet gasser.  I never felt I had good enough control for anything else.

Anyway, last night I built a brine and set it in the refrigerator to cool.  I play golf on Saturday morning, about an hour from my home.  When I got up, I put the bird in the brine in a gallon ziplock and went off to play golf.  Came back, pulled the bird out of the brine, patted him dry, and set him to dry on the counter while I built 6 ABT's (nothing special, just a mix of cream cheese and grated sharp ceddar wrapped in bacon slices and topped with Emeril's "Bam" seasoning).  3 hours befoe I expected to eat I put the bird in, right on the rack <breast up>.  Set the GOSB so it would finally wind up at about 260-270 with smoker themometer and meat themometer installed, using hickory chunks.

About 45 minutes late, my bride got home and the first thing she said, when she came in the door, was "Did I smell the smoker?"  ;>)}  (big time winking bearded grin!).

An hour after I put in the bird, we put in the ABT's, 3 fresh tomatoes, a peeled onion cut almpst down to the bottom in quarters, a cleaned green pepper, 2 cleaned japs and 5 large cloves of garlic.  

Pulled everything off two hours later. Wrapped the bird in foil and let him rest as we ate the ABT's.   THis is the first time I've made 'em and they were GREAT.

The veggies are targeted for smoked salsa and after dinner I skinned the tomatoes, chopped everything up, put it all together and set it in the fridge to "think about itself" until tommorrow.  I will judicioulsy add salt, lime juice, vinegar and tabasco, then.

I LOVE THIS BOX!! It has so much room!

When we were done with the ABT's, I unfoiled the bird and OH MY GOSH!  Like I said in the title, from then on Heroin was for the poor people. I eat smoked food (pulled pork, chicken, etc) in many restaurants and this was the best bird I have ever tasted!

My bride loved it (she is very picky about chicken, but she raved!) and then she said "Boy that was a really good idea I had for your birthday, wasn't it!"


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new smoker. Sounds like a great first run. Did ya take any Qview for us to drool over?


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2009)

Qview?  Got to let us see it.  Some will say without the Qview it didn't happen!  I know it must of because no one would make up a story and include the bride just because!  LOL


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice tale, however we prefer Q-Vue for confrimation!


----------



## gnubee (Aug 16, 2009)

Or to put in another way......


----------



## deltadude (Aug 16, 2009)

Retread, welcome to SMF, great post, I like the way you spin a tale.

May you and your bride enjoy a lot of smoked chickens, ribs, and other great Q until your silver haired and and the only thing to look forward to is another great Q in the Sky.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

First off congrats on the new smoker and then welcome to the smoking forum thats the best in the world. glad to here about your first great smoke of many I'm sure. You'll like it here cause there are alot of good people here with great recipes and advice that could turn a snail into an great smoker. First we need you to check out a page called " for new members" on the front page. Then go to the listing for photos join theat site also (it's free) and very easy that way we can see what your smoking on and what your smoking too. Like everyone has already said no Q no happened. Hint Hint so run out and get you something to smoke.
Welcome To The Addiction


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a successful operation


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratualtion on getting a GOSM Big Block... Need qview...


----------



## retread (Aug 16, 2009)

Hate to say it, Deltadude but you're too late with the white hair wish...

Let's just say I get taken for Santa Claus a lot around Christmastime!


----------



## rickw (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on the successful smoke and new smoker.


----------



## retread (Aug 16, 2009)

In response to all the Qvue comments.... Hey gimme a break here, I'm new  ;>)}   (a winking, bearded grin!)  I haven't figured out that part of the forum, YET!  I will dig up the sticky, though.  You may have noticed that I didn't actually find the right place to post this message, but I will next time!

Thanks for the encouragement y'all


----------



## desertlites (Aug 16, 2009)

congrats on the smoke Retread-figgure the Qview thing out-theres even a sticky in the new member area.glad to have u in the SMF family.


----------

